# Revell '56 Nomad



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice! I've always preferred the '55/'56 Nomad over the '57 because I think the more exaggerated Bel-Air coupe/sedan style "tailfins" on the '57 looked out-of-place on the wagon and didn't flow with the lines of the vehicle.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice job on the paint and the tricky chrome foil detailing. The real thing is a beauty, though a 2-door "sporty" wagon wasn't terribly practical. People bought it mainly for its looks.

The distinctive Nomad roofline lends itself to all sorts of customizing possibilities. With a nip here and a tuck there, it can be grafted onto just about anything.

[IMG-LEFT]http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/1955-1957-pontiac-star-chief-safari-1.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
As far as anyone knows, has there ever been a kit of the companion Pontiac Safari wagon, which used the same roofline and tailgate as the Nomad? Has anyone tried to kitbash one?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scott, try The Modelhaus they may have a resin kit of that '55 Olds wagon!


----------

